
Not Internet but Splinternet. Facebook's new Internet.Org is just as evil - akbarnama
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/internet-splinternet-facebooks-new-internetorg-just-evil-murthy
======
wsycharles0o
Shouldn't we also note that the author of this article is in both the tech
startup realm and the online advertising circle of India? That's a pretty
clear conflict of interest to me.

------
fwn
I know that it's a strong word but this article feels like pure propaganda to
me.

Others can easily focus on bringing a different free service to unconnected
parts of the world. There is no additional barrier introduced by Facebooks
effort. In fact: competition wouldn't be to bad for Facebooks service
initiative. Sure that would be more work than a mindless rant about it's
downsides.

------
kennydude
Internet.org isn't new. And yes it's bad and doesn't help net neutrality at
all.

